# Abilify and its effects on Depersonalization



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

I was curious to know if anyone out there have any positive effects with being medicated on Abilify.

I've tried many toxins-oops sorry, medications, and to no avail, they have failed me, with no improvements to my DP symptoms.

My doctor has started me on Abilify - 5mg, and I have heard mixed reviews about this medication in relation to DP on numerous websites.

I was just wanting your side of the coin - has it helped with lessening your symptoms of DP, made it worse, or have no affect what so ever, and what type of side effects?

I have tried Welbutrin, Risperdone, Concerta, and Seroquel, and all medication have had not made a real impact on lessening my DP symptoms.

Thanks all for your imput - anything would be great to know, as this yet again is a new meidcation adventure that I hope to have a decent result with!

Cheers.


----------



## kukutininkas (Apr 9, 2010)

i used to do that nx fucking shite abilify, but im having more problems than just a dp so they give me for schizophrenia and i didnot feel anything, any change, because i was and still am numb. but i know that sertraline worked really good with my dp but not scizophrenia. schizophrenia killed a fucking effect of sertraline which was good for my dp.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there Grublet.

Thanks for the useful info. I will make sure to keep an eye on the possible side efffects this medication can cause. I had my first dose today, and at first I had a low grade head ache, I felt more DP'ed then ever, and I also felt very tired, but I usually get that way, seeing as I can feel down a lot of the time because of this unreality.

Besides the point, I will give it time, and see in 3-4 weeks, if at all any positive effects to taking this mdication will do me some good.

If all goes well *crosses fingers and toes*, I will make an appointment with my family doctor, and see if he can come up with a combination of medicines for me, as Ive heard taking mix of meidcations that work to ease DP, has worked with some patients in the past.

I willbe sure to keep in contact, if all else fails, and I need some guidance.

Until then,

Peace, love and harmony.


----------

